# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Antidepressants making things worse?! *SH triggers

## JustEM

Hey there.

I was on 15mg mirtazapine. Within days, I felt great! I kept referring to these tablets as 'happy pills'. However, two weeks in and the affect seemed to wear off so after a month on 15mg, I increased to 30mg. I've been on 30mg now for two weeks and I have started to feel much worse. This has been noted by myself, my therapist and my family around me...

I feel so spaced out, detached from things and just so empty. I've also had some minor anxiety/panic attacks and palpitations. I've been breathing as if I can't get enough breath in sometimes too, if that makes sense? I'm not sad... it's more than that... it's like I've just become NUMB. NOTHING.

I've started to have some dark thoughts and today I self-harmed for the first time in months. These are all alarm bells.

I'm wondering, could this be an affect of the tablets?

They also totally sedate me which is horrible.

I'm reluctant to change my meds because I was previously on clomipramine before mirtazapine and the side affects of that for me were horrendous - dry mouth, anxiety, shaky hands... etc. But I don't want to stay on these mirtazapine pills either.

I know different tablets affect people differently but any similar experiences, encouragement or advice would be greatly appreciated! Honestly feel like I'm getting worse.  :(: 

Thanks xx

----------


## Paula

ADs take time to start showing an improvement, this is normally anywhere between 4-8 weeks. And in that time, symptoms _can_ seem worse. That is also the case for dose changes. So it may be you need to be patient (and look after yourself) for the next few weeks. However, it's vital you get medical help if the symptoms get too much to cope with or you are endangering yourself.

Mirtazapine are a strong sedative and are often used to help with sleep problems. You should be taking them at night. Of course,if it's too much to cope with then speak to your dr.

I've added a trigger warning to your thread. It's nothing to worry about but is just a precaution to ensure members can avoid any subjects that may be triggering for them

----------


## Suzi

Hi and welcome. I really think you should go back to your GP and tell them exactly what you've just told us. It's really important that if you are feeling like that then you keep your Dr in the loop.

----------


## JustEM

Hi both.

Thanks for your message. I've been honest with the GP this whole time and I'm due to go back to see them in two weeks time. 

I take it at night... but I feel so 'drugged' and exhausted throughout the day because of them, which isn't so pleasant. 

Thanks for adding the trigger warning. Sorry that I didn't do that! I wouldn't want to trigger or upset anyone.

Take care both xx

----------


## Paula

Not a problem  :):

----------


## BrokenDragon

Funnily enough I was put on mirtazapine so siphon off the effects of sertraline (heightened anxiety and tremors) and it worked, I don't get as much of the drowsiness as when I first started them and am now up to 45mg each evening. Before, when I was just on sertraline, I could have panic attacks about so much as leaving the sitting room, I even had a really bad one from so much as my partner touching my shoulder unexpectedly. 

As Stella said, it can seem worse for the first few weeks once your meds are upped as your body is reacting to the increased amounts of medication, and if you're unsure of your own safety whilst taking them you should go back to the Dr and make them aware.

----------


## Suzi

You do know you don't have to wait for that appointment if you feel the meds aren't right now don't you? Any side effects should wear off by the end of the 2nd week..

----------


## JustEM

Thanks for replies.
The doctor gave me the option of coming off and trying something else, increasing the dose to 45mg or staying on 30mg for two weeks. That was two days ago. I said I'd stay on 30mg and review in two weeks. My thinking hasn't been great though and I didn't really know which option to choose. I'm pretty horrendous at decision making. But I just felt awful in the days leading up to the appointment and ever since and so I haven't taken it at all these last two nights and don't want to continue with it. I don't know if that was a good move but I didn't like how I was feeling.  :(:

----------


## Suzi

You've just stopped? How long had you been on it? Sweetheart, please never ever just stop unless directed to by a Dr..

----------


## Paula

^^^wss

----------


## JustEM

I was one month on 15mg then increased for two weeks on 30mg, then have been off it three days. 
I know it's not sensible really, but I have people around me at home so I'm supported and I'm seeing both my therapist and occupational therapist tomorrow so I'm supported. I have had a good couple of days this weekend and feel in a good place and positive about tomorrow. x

----------


## S deleted

Ok I've read this thread a few times and I've debated whether I should reply or not. Anti depressants are not 'happy pills. They are not a miracle cure to fix depression. What they actually do is help to stabilize the chemical imbalance in the brain and allow you to make the necessary adjustments to help yourself. It takes time to build up in your system and can actually be dangerous to just stop which is why it is important to consult your GP. You're also aware that different people react differently to various meds so the chance of finding the right one and the right dose straight away is unlikely. It took years for me to find something that helped and even then it took some huge changes in my life and a lot of hard work to feel better and I've still got a long way to go. I'm sorry but there is no instant fix. Go speak to your GP asap.

----------

Suzi (22-05-17)

----------


## Suzi

I completely agree with Stella. You've still got the meds in your system. Please talk it through with your Dr...

----------


## JustEM

Hi Stella  :):  Thanks for your honest insight. I know now that it wasn't a sensible move to just come off the medication suddenly. Sometimes my head doesn't always feel 'sensible' and I make rash decisions,  :S:  but it's okay... I can learn to act more rationally and sensibly in the next situation I am faced with. The CMHT, my therapist and family around me are all aware however that I've stopped the medication and I'm keeping an eye on my mood. I'm bringing the appointment with Dr earlier too as everyone has advised that this is the best thing for me to do. Take care and thanks xx

----------

Suzi (23-05-17)

----------

